# VW Camper Tour



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

As a Christmas present for my girls (and me) I've just booked a weeks VW camper hire in July, hire site is in Devon but not far from Cornwall so going to head into Cornwall.

Would really appreciate some tips and good visitor spots, but first some details and things I already have in mind:

My girls are 11 and 14.. so they'll be a fair bit of beach action and sea swimming as they love that.

I have in mind booking a few days at Henry's I think it's called on the Lizard, as it has a good rep from what I've heard

I do a bit of fishing and could take a rod to catch from the beach for a BBQ, feathers and spinning type fishing... would love some tips on beaches to do that from

I want to go to the Eden project as I think they will both love that, as will I... so am thinking sticking to the southern part of Cornwall... although not adverse to a jaunt north to Tintagel as it's lovely up there. I'd prefer to avoid the huge overcrowded beaches it has to be said, but dont mind busy

I've been to Cornwall a bunch when I was a kid, loved places like Looe, Polperro, going up Bodmin, the Cheessring, Goliath falls. would like to visit the old pub I used to stay in when we stayed with friends. Rilla Mill, was the place if your interested... so any good sites near Liskaard would be good to know.

I'm thinking spending 1-2 nights in any sites and maybe 3 in somewhere like Henrys as I think it is right on the beach... so any good little sites that are close to Eden project or other great places to visit would be ace to know about.

Now one place I remember as a kid was a tin mine which was awesome going into the caves and seeing all the crystal formations... anyone know where it is, I tried to find it once before but could locate it?

Over to you... your experiences, recommendations, stuff like that would be really helpful

Thanks in advance... and be assured, I'll post some pics when  I go


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 5, 2013)

Penhale campsite nr Polkerris is near to there. Great place. Walk down from the campsite to Polkerris cove where there's a pub, a restaurant that served me the biggest plate of seafood I've ever seen, and a harbour wall for diving off (prob best to do those in reverse order). Well worth stopping off for a night.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Penhale campsite nr Polkerris is near to there. Great place. Walk down from the campsite to Polkerris cove where there's a pub, a restaurant that served me the biggest plate of seafood I've ever seen, and a harbour wall for diving off (prob best to do those in reverse order). Well worth stopping off for a night.


brilliant, saved that one thanks... looks great


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm thinking that to make sure i get a pitch I would be best planning a pretty exact itinerary to make sure that wherever we go we get a spot? can anyone confirm whether getting campsite pitches is best done well in advance rather than on the hoof? would rather have freedom to do what we want when we want but don't want to find ourselves struggling to find somewhere to stay because everywhere is full


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 5, 2013)

Fowey is nice and not far from Eden Project.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

any preserved steam train lines to visit anyone could recommend?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great holiday  Needs cream teas and scrumpy though


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2013)

And get a 'Kernow' sticker on the van too


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Sounds like a great holiday  Needs cream teas and scrumpy though


roger that... wilco over and out


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

for some reason i had it in my head that Cornwall is known as the Withered Arm.. is that a railway term I've picked up from my modelling days (railway not fashhion  )


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 5, 2013)

Henry's isn't on a beach - it's in Lizard village, which might be a little dull for your girls. If you want a proper beach I recommend staying at Trevedra, above Gwenver and next to Sennen.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 5, 2013)

> Now one place I remember as a kid was a tin mine which was awesome going into the caves and seeing all the crystal formations... anyone know where it is, I tried to find it once before but could locate it?


 Carnglaze?


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 5, 2013)

> any preserved steam train lines to visit anyone could recommend?


 Bodmin Railway


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks GE


----------

